# In-Shell Smoked Eggs



## smoking4fun (Dec 2, 2015)

Well, I'm tossing some chicken thighs in the smoker, but I had an extra rack that I didn't want to go to waste so I decided to throw some raw eggs on the top rack at 275 with some hickory wood in the AMNPS.  I'm going to leave them in for about 2 hours and hope they pick up some smokey flavor (even if it's a light flavor).  First time experiment, and I hope it goes OK.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

You should see a defined smoke penetration on the eggs.  Makes for a great egg salad or deviled eggs.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 2, 2015)

Pterodactyl eggs is what you're smoking if you're starting from raw. Type it into the search and a bunch of threads will pop up. Not much smoke gets through the shell.


----------



## smoking4fun (Dec 2, 2015)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Pterodactyl eggs is what you're smoking if you're starting from raw. Type it into the search and a bunch of threads will pop up. Not much smoke gets through the shell.


Yup...not much smoke got through the shell after 2 hours.  But they still turned out great (even with only a very minimal smokey flavor).  Pretty cool to see the shell turn brown instead of stay white (and the eggs have a distinct brown color too).













20151202_185915.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Dec 2, 2015


















20151202_185934.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Dec 2, 2015


















20151202_190316.jpg



__ smoking4fun
__ Dec 2, 2015


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sure that was very tasty!

Try it next time for around 6 hours, you'll love it!

Egg shells are porous, the membrane surrounding the white and the yolk is what keeps the egg stuff from seeping through.


----------



## mowin (Dec 2, 2015)

My brother smokes raw eggs on his pellet grill. He uses the lowest setting for 3-4 hrs. I've tested his deviled eggs,  and there great.  Not as much smoke flavor as my cold smoked hardboiled/pealed eggs though.  I cold smoke for 1 1/2 hrs.


----------

